# Main water shutoff problem



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

A plumber can put in a new valve as long as, as you said, it doesn't have to be soldered. If it's copper coming in, have the water co shut off the main at the meter for an hour or so. Have the plumber ready, an hour should be more than enough time, or better yet, just set it up with the city/water co. that you'll call when it's done.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

They make a dresser coupling that will fit on galvanized and I'm pretty sure copper also. It slides over the pipe and compresses around the pipe. Then you could fit another piece of pipe with a new shut off and take off from there. I think the dresser coupling meets our local codes but I agree with the last post that soldering in a new ball valve would be the best. Most of the plumbers in my area have a t-wrench to shut off the water at the street. I even have one and I'm not a plumber.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Shut the meter off yourself. No big deal. If you don't have a T-handle meter key (about $3 bucks or so at any hardware store here), just use a small adjustable wrench or channel-locks on the rectangular meter brass shut-off knob.
There should be a triangular leak indicator on the meter that spins when the water is on, and moves slowly when there is small leak. When that stops moving, you've shut off the meter.
If you have a copper line, solder in a brass ball valve for your main, as suggested.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I have always heard the valve ahead of the meter referred to as a 'curb stop', this may help you find the correct wrench. I have seen hand wheels (gate valves), square drives and flat drives (rotary valves).


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

My t-handle wrench cost more than $3 because it is 8 ft long for frost. Meter is in the house. I think we call it a stop box at the street. HS


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The best advice I can give you is to contact your'e water dept. and find out their policy to shut off the water. Some departments will still replace the shutoff on the street side of the meter because it is their property. Around here we are not allowed to own or use our own "T" wrench. Most main shutoffs are in the street or sidewalk and that is considered city or town property. If we got caught we would face some hefty fines and penalties from the locals and state board.


----------



## GoodoleBob (Oct 16, 2005)

My water dept shuts off at the street. They say the interior shutoff valve is my problem. Guess i'll call a plummer, and ask for their recomendation. It's copper coming in by the way...I'm thinking one of those lever style valves that moves just a quarter turn in total from on to off would be better than that turn forever piece of junk I now have. Yes or no ??

GoodoleBob


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, go with a ball valve.


----------



## playintennis5274 (Sep 27, 2005)

*main water shutoff problem..*

*I wouldn't use a ball valve as your main shut off, a gate valve is much more dependable. I like & use ball valves myself, but wouldn't use it for a main. Your water co. doesn't use them .*


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Your water co. doesn't use them .


Actually ......

Mine does. Our meters shut off with a quarter turn, which is essentially, a ball valve. Sure it doesn't have a handle like a typical ball valve, but the inner workings are the same.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I would opt for the ball valve as well, gate valves have too many moving parts.

The municipality that I worked for had no problem with the HO or plumber turning the water off at the meter although technically it does belong to them.


----------



## plumguy (Jun 23, 2005)

playintennis5274 said:


> *I wouldn't use a ball valve as your main shut off, a gate valve is much more dependable. I like & use ball valves myself, but wouldn't use it for a main. Your water co. doesn't use them .*


 
What??


----------



## Dustin07 (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't mean to hijack here, but since we are discussing T-handles...

Any suggestions in leaving water turned on/off somewhere (in house, or outdoor faucet) while turning on and off the main line to avoid pressure issues?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

All outlets should be fully opened when restoring water pressure, put a paint paddle under the flapper in toilets so that they run until all of the air is cleared. Know where the inlet is and beging shutting down from there to the furthest away.

A water hammer caused by purging air can create tremendous pressures and blow perfectly good pipes.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

If there is space between where the copper comes into the house and the valve needen replacin. I would use dry ice and freeze the trickle up completely. Then replace with the 1/4 turn 'steam' valve they call it!! Non soldered in --preferably, in case you have to change in the future. If soldered have them solder on a pipe thread copper fitting and screw it into the valve. Much easier to do-it-yourself- next time or any time.


----------



## rmdyjoe (May 5, 2006)

*Shutoff valve*

I have been trying to find my main sov. The meter is in the closet with the water heater. I live in a ranch house no basement. The closet has 5 possible valves. There is one gate but it doesn't do anything. The one valve i turn inward starts leaking water when i do. If i turn it the opposite or all the way open? It doesn't leak. Any one have an ideas?


----------



## Oncle Willie (Aug 28, 2008)

*Packing Nut*



rmdyjoe said:


> I have been trying to find my main sov. The meter is in the closet with the water heater. I live in a ranch house no basement. The closet has 5 possible valves. There is one gate but it doesn't do anything. The one valve i turn inward starts leaking water when i do. If i turn it the opposite or all the way open? It doesn't leak. Any one have an ideas?


Is it leaking from the large nut around the stem just below the handle? Packing nuts compress the packing around the stem of the valve and prevent leaking. The packing will dry out a little over time, especially if you haven't turned the valve handle for a long time. Just tighten the large nut around the stem and that should stop the leak.


----------



## jwilhelm121 (Jun 16, 2011)

If it is just a small leak, then do as I did in my parents house, [City inside valve would not seat and street shutoff was buried]. I marked the downstream copper where I wanted the ball valve, unscrewed the special threaded pipe partway {my city uses special threads for their meters, don't want to break them on a weekend} from the meter and put a bucket under it to catch the water drip. Then I cut the pipe and soldered the valve in. Then, any more inside work could be done free from small leaks.


----------

